# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Southwest Florida Coast

## NHDiane

We're finally heading to Florida in September for our fact-finding mission.  We wanted to get this done last year but never got there.  Looking for some suggestions on the following...

(1) We are staying on Sanibel at the Song of the Sea hotel. Any comments on this property?
(2) We will be traveling south from there, along the coast scouting out possible condo units for a future trip in January or February 2013.  We hope to get out of NH for at least two weeks in 2013, and if we find the right property, add on to that time frame for future trips.  Suggestions/comments on rental properties? Realtors?  NOTE:  We're taking our cocker spaniel with us...must be pet friendly.
(3) Naples looks appealing and we have received some info on that city already...any other cities we shouldn't miss?

We're going in blind as neither of us have ever been to this part of Florida.  Any and all suggestions helpful...restaurants, beaches, whatever.

Thanks!

----------


## SteveP

You should enjoy Sanibel.  Unfortunately, not familiar with your hotel.  Check out Captiva as well.

As far as rentals go "season" (Jan. through April) may be difficult finding a place for just 2 weeks especially with a pet but a realtor could help.  John R Wood, Premier Properties or Downing Frye are all reputable.  

If you elect not to stay on Sanibel/Capitiva in Jan/Feb then I think Naples is the spot.  Naples offers much more in terms of restaurants, the arts, night spots, shopping etc.  I boils down to what you are looking for.  Sanibel/Capitiva is more low key than Naples.  Let me know if you heading down to Naples in Sept and I can suggest several very good restaurants.

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks so much Steve.  We're not totally locked into Naples but we thought it would be a good starting point.  We do feel that Sanibel isn't where we would want to rent during the winter months.

----------


## DAL

I have bee doing research on the same thing, including dog(s).  What I have found is VRBO
which allows you to check "pet friendly".  I came up with several interesting choices. I found a very cute "cottage" on Captiva which allows pets and you can walk to the beach.  There were quite a few condos in Sanibel that also would allow pets.  There is also a place on Sanibel http://www.thecastaways.com/index.html that is pet friendly. I am leaning more towards Sanibel/Captiva rather than Naples, I think the casual/beach bar atmosphere is what we are looking for. Good luck with your search and let me know how you make out.

----------


## NHDiane

Hey Diane - I'm very familiar with VRBO and continue to rent through them for a week with my sis in May. I've had exceptional luck with them.  And, once we decide on the area/city we want to be in, I might begin my search there.  I have a feeling I'm going to love Sanibel but again, we'll have to see.  I appreciate your suggestions..good luck with your search too!

----------


## MIke R

I rent my ski condos through VRBO and I think its a very well run organization...

I got deployed to run a booze cruise boat one winter many years ago out of Ft Myers and  just fell in love with Captiva...cannot say enough good about it..Sanibel is nice too..but Captiva is something special

----------


## sbhlvr

we love Captiva also, was just there (instead of SBH) this past May.

----------


## NHDiane

Guess we'll have to check it out during our week of exploration.  Thanks

----------


## BBT

You will be fine they are only expecting 1-3 at most and my bet is they won't get that.

----------


## NHDiane

Hope you're right....

----------


## BBT

By this Thursday they will be saying Issac who.

----------


## RichBouker

Here is a beach cam from one of My favorite restaurants in the panhandle.http://www.blueparrotsgi.com/multimedia/livecam.htm.

----------


## RichBouker

You may also want to check up on the ferry that goes from Naples to Key West.  I have never been, but know folks that have and They say its a really fun trip. Rhum drinks and steel drums.  Spend a day or two in the Conch Republic.

----------


## MIke R

very good friend of mine owns and operates that boat....

----------


## MotherOcean

Have a great time!

I can't even imagine all the seashells that will be washed up. I am just slightly addicted to them, well it's more than that actually. lol

----------


## RichBouker

Really?  Let's go!  The meeting of the minds is in November....

----------


## MIke R

no chance...far too much going on that month

but his name is Joe Miller..ask for him..he can talk a dog off a meat wagon

----------


## sbhlvr

> Really?  Let's go!  The meeting of the minds is in November....




We are typically there for that. Not this year though. I can't see Mike there for that. Too many peeps.

----------


## MIke R

even if I wanted to...I couldnt...ski season start up...hoops start up...and Thanksgiving

my dance card is full

----------


## PIRATE40

Hi....I lived down the road from Song of the Sea 15 years ago, helped remodel it back then...so it might be showing its age by now. Small intimate property right on the beach, not many amenities besides the pool. Lots of good restaurant choices. Close by are: The Jacaranda, McT's, The Timbers, Randy Wayne White's bar Doc Ford's....The Lazy Flamingo has the best mesquite
grilled grouper ceaser ever...and the hottest "dead parott wings" in the world....I prefer Sanibel and Captiva over Naples....We also love the Keys...Lots of great B&B's and condos..Our favorite is Pier House at the end of Duvall....you can get a great beach front home on North Captiva and really get away from it all--no cars--no bridge, just peace and quiet.....Also worked on the Castaway's property..a bit rougher shape, but..right on the best shelling part of the Island...The Mad Hatter rest. is next door as well as the original Lazy Flamingo....

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks to everyone for the additional info.  We leave this Saturday and I'm excited about seeing the area.  A little concerned that the beach might not be up to par with Isaac but we won't be sitting there all day, every day. I will definitely be picking up some shells, however, and I'm betting that the storm will bring in many!  We thought we might actually check out Sarasota, Port Charlotte, etc. a bit further north than originally planned.  Thanks for the restro suggestions and comment on Song of the Sea.  We figured the property wasn't real posh but don't need that at least this trip.  Please feel free to chime in with any and all comments and suggestions. Key West isn't on our radar this time.

----------


## JEK

Stop by here any night, early afternoon or lunch to have a drink Martin :)

http://www.corkscigarbar.com

----------


## NHDiane

Just double checked and the Song of the Sea has been recently renovated so I'm feeling pretty good about that!

----------


## sbhlvr

Hi Diane, we have spent a lot of time in the Port Charlotte/Punta Gorda area since my in-laws are there. If you have the chance, drive over to Boca Grande. I think the toll is $5 now but it's old style Fla. and some good beaches.Not crowded at all. There is a resto right on the beach, towrds the enhd, called South Beach. If you go up to Sarasota, check out Siesta Key Beach. It's free, the sand is unbelieveably white and soft. We base ourselves out of Punta Gorda and go north and south all the time. have a great time and do a report when you return. Looking forward to it.
Carol

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks so much Carol.  Appreciate the suggestions - we'll be on the lookout for rental opportunities, as well as the atmosphere of many of the areas we will be driving through.  We definitely would prefer a more laid back, quieter spot, close to a beach and not a larger, traffic-packed area.

----------


## Peter NJ

Have a great trip NHD!

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks Pete..not even close to a week in SBH but right now, I'll take it!

----------


## MotherOcean

Diane if you are going all the way up to Sarasota check St Armands Circle. Lovely shops and restaurants. 

We also love Anna Marie Island. Probably a bit much to swing all of this in for a day but just map it for maybe a future trip.

----------


## NHDiane

I have heard/read where there are some good shopping areas in Sarasota.  We will have to investigate! Thanks

----------


## PIRATE40

St. Armands has the best shopping/dining on the West coast....If you happen to make it there, stop in my store, Garden Argosy.....would love to meet you....Ron or Kathie.....

----------


## NHDiane

Ron/Kathie - will do!  We have arrived on Sanibel and so far so good!  Flight on Southwest always a pleasure...no glitches. We arrived in Ft. Myers and headed to our hotel-in our room by 1:30.  Small, which we love, on the beach, another plus.  A little dated but not bad. It's pretty quiet even for Labor Day and we are thrilled!!   We were exhausted when we arrived...only a few hours sleep so took our time this AM and headed to the beach and spent the entire day there.  Not spending much time on line - usually don't post anything but hubby insisted on taking this laptop so, of course, I had to check here.  I may show up on the Florida forum occasionally while here  Other than that, I will be out of the loop until after the 9th.

----------


## PIRATE40

Sanibel has, not unlike SBH, a certain "energy" that seems to haunt you when you leave it.....probably the spirits of the Calusa Indians that made it their home hundreds of years ago.....many of the small islands around Sanibel in Pine Island Sound are really "shell mounds" where they disposed of the mollusk's shells that they ate. Some are burial grounds also....I have explored many of them long ago and can still feel the "spirit" from them...Sanibel was my first stop when I ran away from the midwest and I parked it there for 15 years..Best therapy ever!

----------

